# Need Code for Laryngoscopy



## amycypert

Our physician is doing direct laryngoscopy with laser ablation of a papilloma. 

Thanks

Amy Cypert-Barton, NRMA, CCS, CPC
Central Park Surgery Center


----------



## jackjones62

*Laryngoscopy*

Don't let the "laser" throw you, it's just the technique and/or instrument, procedure is identified as the same; I suggest CPT 31540

Jennifer
ENT CT


----------



## ALHW

*Vocal cords right/left - use of modifier bilateral*

Hello
Can you help me to understand why when a direct laryngoscopy was performed and polyps removed from left and right vocal cords. Why the modifier 50 is not used on CPT code 31540 to indicate bilateral? This is the same case for 31541 ( performed on each vocal cord).

Thank you this is my first question in this forum.
Regards
Alice


----------



## bungalowgirl

The 2 codes do not allow for the addition of a 50 mod.  The description of the procedures describe vocal cords (plural).


----------

